

Ask HN: Choosing offer - tc_ask

Hi all to the HN community,<p>Little background of me, currently 26 and I've worked at big software company at two years, and joined two different startups the last two years. The last one was a startup on mobile game servers.<p>I'm currently in a situation to choose between offers, and right now not able to make a clear decision.<p>One option is work with a mid-size team (160+) that has steady growth but no press for a while, working infrastructure on a large MMO that spans new services to the C++ client. Will be part of a 40 engineering team to work on problems with lots of users and real-time systems with Python/C++. Also will be part of working on their new product.<p>Another option is to join big corp to work on a well-known open source project with lots of press, defining the latest standard on deploying cloud apps. Will be part of a larger team working with ruby/java and some well known industry leaders on components to enhance command line automation and features.<p>I'm a bit torn because I love working on MMOs, and always want to escape java/ruby a bit to work on C++ and python. However, it's definitely not as huge as working on the other project and to work with some well-known engineers is a great plus.<p>Would appreciate some advice from the community!
======
tstegart
What are you looking for in life? You can pick the one with the most money. Or
the one with the most risk but biggest reward. Or you can pick the one where
you will learn the most. Write down where you want to be 10 years from now and
go for the one you think will get you there.

